# Vaporesso GT coils for NRG tank



## Kirsty101 (3/5/19)

Hey Guys.... i need help if someone might have experience to share................i Got the vaporesso swag kit when i started vaping, it came with the GT2 Coil which had nice flavor but burnt out rather quick ( I am a chain Vapor ) i then used the GT CCELL Ceramic Coil which had incredible flavor and lasted about 2 weeks i Bought a GT 4 Coil today but it has like zero flavor???????? is this common with the GT 4 Coil? And is the Gt6 or Gt8 better than the Ceramic? 

TIA


----------



## Slick (3/5/19)

Kirsty101 said:


> Hey Guys.... i need help if someone might have experience to share................i Got the vaporesso swag kit when i started vaping, it came with the GT2 Coil which had nice flavor but burnt out rather quick ( I am a chain Vapor ) i then used the GT CCELL Ceramic Coil which had incredible flavor and lasted about 2 weeks i Bought a GT 4 Coil today but it has like zero flavor???????? is this common with the GT 4 Coil? And is the Gt6 or Gt8 better than the Ceramic?
> 
> TIA


Hi @Kirsty101 ,I have tried a few of the GT coils and the best from all for me is the GT ccell2 0.3ohm coil,I get very good flavour and lasts about a month for me,maybe you should give it a go


----------



## Kirsty101 (3/5/19)

Slick said:


> Hi @Kirsty101 ,I have tried a few of the GT coils and the best from all for me is the GT ccell2 0.3ohm coil,I get very good flavour and lasts about a month for me,maybe you should give it a go



I have used the GTCELL 1 0.5 as they ate the ones that work with my tank I dont think the ccell 2 are compatible but like I said the ceramic was amazing for me but the rest are not. I'm also going to try a RTA and see if I can manage the building on it and see how that goes.


----------



## Slick (3/5/19)

Kirsty101 said:


> I have used the GTCELL 1 0.5 as they ate the ones that work with my tank I dont think the ccell 2 are compatible but like I said the ceramic was amazing for me but the rest are not. I'm also going to try a RTA and see if I can manage the building on it and see how that goes.


All the GT Series coils should work


----------



## Kirsty101 (3/5/19)

Slick said:


> All the GT Series coils should work


Thanks I'll deff look into the ccell 2 then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Safz_b (6/5/19)

@Kirsty101 I have a nrg tank as well the gt ccell 2 should work also imo the ccell is the best in terms of flavor and longevity last time I bought 2 gt4 coils and they were both duds also when investing in a rta take note few rta's fit the swag bcz of the battery cap so just be sure it fits b4 u buy one


----------



## Kirsty101 (6/5/19)

Safz_b said:


> @Kirsty101 I have a nrg tank as well the gt ccell 2 should work also imo the ccell is the best in terms of flavor and longevity last time I bought 2 gt4 coils and they were both duds also when investing in a rta take note few rta's fit the swag bcz of the battery cap so just be sure it fits b4 u buy one




Hi there. Thank you so much I will deff look into the ccell 2 coils. I am looking between the serpent mini and wasp nano rta 23mm I believe it should work on the swag I'm also trying to decide if I should buy a different mod that can handle other attys as I really want the dead rabbit rta so decisions decisions lol also budget is not very forgiving at this stage as my son needs a tongue tie op in June and it's going to cost a small fortune lol so might have to hold out till things settle down abit before getting gear upgrades lol
Thank you so much for the info.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Safz_b (11/5/19)

Hope all goes well for your son @Kirsty101 
Hopefully you come right with a tank for the Swag


----------



## Kirsty101 (11/5/19)

Safz_b said:


> Hope all goes well for your son @Kirsty101
> Hopefully you come right with a tank for the Swag


Thanks so much for the well wishes. We trust and believe all will be well time will tell I suppose.


----------

